# Der Bunny-Hop und ich



## xcq1 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

da muss ich dieses Forum doch glatt mal um eine hoffentlich unterhaltsame Erzählung bereichern. 

Nachdem mein neues Bike sein Vorderrad brav heben lässt, wollte ich mich mal in Richtung Bunny Hop wagen. Also war ich neulich mit Kumpel im Gewerbegebiet mit paar kleinen runden Holzhindernissen am Üben. Der schafft mit seinem klapprigen Trekkingrad nach paar Versuchen locker 20-30cm Sprünge wohingegen mein HR am Boden festgeklebt scheint.

Inzwischen hab ich soviel Anschauungsmaterial gesehen, dass ich locker einen Bunny vom Schweine Hop unterscheiden kann (auch mal ein erfreuten Blick in das Buch von MarcB gewagt ), aber selber hinkriegen is nich so. Manchmal wird einem da was von Beine anziehen, manchmal von den ominösen Hüftimpulsen erzählt. Ich hab ein paar Mal versucht, das Körpergewicht nach vorne zu kriegen und den Lenker nach vorne wegzudrücken, was anscheinend ein paar cm gegeben hat, aber doch sehr anstrengend war.

Das gehört jetzt vermutlich eher ins Forum "Falltechnik" , aber ich erwähns hier auch mal.
Das Ende vom Lied, auch wenn ich mich amnesiebedingt nur teilweise erinnere, im letzten Versuch ins Schlittern gekommen und nach links auf die harte, raue Straße abgesprungen.
Denkste, macht ja nix, hast ja Vogelnest und 661 Comp Knie/Schienbein- und Ellbogen-/Unterarmprotektoren an, normales Tempo, normale Höhe. Billighandschuhe leider grade davor ausgezogen gehabt, da sie beim Schwitzen stark das Reiben an der Haut angefangen haben, aber Grip am Lenker war durchaus da.
Mein treues Bike hat dann auch bis auf ein paar Kratzer nix abgekriegt. Bei mir ging es dann aber über paar Schürfwunden vom Faceplant und ne Platzwunde vom rausspringenden Brillenglas hinaus... 7 Tage Krankenhaus weil... links der kleine Knochenknubbel unterm kleinen Finger abgerissen: 4 Wochen Gips; rechts beide Knochen durch: jetzt inkl. 2 Titan-Platten, hoffentlich temporäre taube Stelle aufm Handrücken, Physio fürs Handgelenk und 6 Wochen keine starke Belastung. Baaaaaaaah! 

Jetzt habt ihr die völlig freie Auswahl zum Kommentieren :
1. Kann man den Bhop mit Schuhe verkeilen und Beine anziehen beschreiben? Macht die Vorübung "Hinterrad hochheben" Sinn oder führt das nur zum Schweinehop? Sonstige Tipps zur Technik?

2. Kann man überhaupt so blöd hinfallen? Ich bin mir bis heute unsicher, ob mich die Ellbogenprotektoren vor nem komplizierten Ellbogenbruch bewahrt haben oder erst der Hebel waren, dass es den Rest umgeknackst hat. Gibts Falltechnikkurse oder sowas, wo man sich das Wissen aneignen kann, richtig hinzuhageln. x)

3. Gibts bessere Protektoren? Tipps für neue Brille, Helm, Handschuhe? Knochenaufbauproteinshakes? 

MfG


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung erstmal!

1. Das wäre eher der Standard Hop. Sonstige Tipps: Auf einer Wiese üben und das Bike optimieren (kürzerer Vorbau, breiter und etwas höherer Lenker, Sattel absenken).

2. Man kann noch blöder hinfallen  Hattest du denn viel Publikum? Ich habe früher mal Stürze bei Bunny Hops gesehen, wenn man an der Kante einer Mauer hängenbleibt. Falltechnik? Hm, man kann das auf Matten oder im Judo-Kurs bestimmt üben.

3. Helm: Casco Viper MX mit abnehmbaren Gesichtsschutz (mein Testbericht). Handschuhe: Ich denke, ein Modell aus der Ecke wäre passend *KLICK*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcq1 (2. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Gute Besserung erstmal!


Danke.



> 1. Das wäre eher der Standard Hop. Sonstige Tipps: Auf einer Wiese üben und das Bike optimieren (kürzerer Vorbau, breiter und etwas höherer Lenker, Sattel absenken).


Fürs nächste Mal werd ich sicherlich einen weicheren Untergrund nehmen. Da Bike noch ziemlich neu und eigentlich tauglich (Ghost AMR 7500 Plus) gibts da nicht so viel zu optimieren.  Sattel war im Komfortbereich abgesenkt. Kumpel meint, mit Fully wäre es einfach schwerer, aber das kann ja irgendiwe nich so die Ausrede sein, oder? 

Kann man denn Bunnyhop ungefähr so beschreiben, dass man zunächst das VR hochzieht und dann quasi abspringt, vom Rad hoch, aber halt einfach die Pedale unter den Sohlen behält? Sowas in der Richtung hatte ich (gefühlt) schonmal aufm Trail.



> 2. Man kann noch blöder hinfallen  Hattest du denn viel Publikum? Ich habe früher mal Stürze bei Bunny Hops gesehen, wenn man an der Kante einer Mauer hängenbleibt. Falltechnik? Hm, man kann das auf Matten oder im Judo-Kurs bestimmt üben.


Hah, das Publikum hätte ich gerne gehabt, damit ich wenigstens wüsste wie ich genau hingeflogen bin. Das hat nämlich nich ma mein Kumpel genau gesehen. Ich dachte halt mehr so, mit den ganzen Protektoren gibts paar Prellungen und Schürfwunden und gut is, aber nein es muss gleich beide Arme mitnehmen.



> 3. Helm: Casco Viper MX mit abnehmbaren Gesichtsschutz (mein Testbericht). Handschuhe: Ich denke, ein Modell aus der Ecke wäre passend *KLICK*


Danke, das werd ich mir mal anschauen, das klingt ganz interessant.


----------



## fairplay911 (2. Juni 2011)

Auf alle Fälle haste deinen Humor behalten  und auch noch nicht aufgegeben wie es sich anhört 

die Vermutung, dass gerade die Protektoren nun die Knochen brechen ließen, kann schon sein, da du wahrscheinlich den Fall mit den Armen abgefangen hast, was dann den ähnlichen Effekt wie die Wristguards bei den Skatern hat, dass zwar nicht das Handgelenk bricht, aber dann drüber. Die Protektoren hören halt irgendwann auf und sind nun auch nicht für solche Stürze gedacht, wo man sein Eigengewicht, was sich ja bei schneller Fahrt sehr erhöht mit den Händen abfängt - so sollte man aber auch nicht stürzen, d.h. wie schon erwähnt, ein Abrollen wie es beim Judo oder anderen Sportarten empfohlen wird.

Zum Thema Bunny Hop, gibt es glaub schon genug Ausführungen in den Threads, da musst dich einfach mal durchwurschteln und auch die ganz guten Videos anschauen - und zuletzt halt üben üben üben und wenn´s mal länger dauert....das Snickers nicht vergessen


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2011)

Shit happens! Manchmal kann einfach alles schieflaufen, was nur schieflaufen kann. Ich glaub das hat so ein Kerl namens Murphy irgendwie zuerst festgestellt. Kam bei mir auch vor: Aufm Steinfeld auf der DH-Strecke gestürzt, nix passiert, aufm Kiesbett einer flachen Strecke beim Antritt weggerutscht (wollt halt zu schnell weg  ) , Daumenbruch... 

Was ich bei Dir nicht ganz verstanden habe: Zuerst beschreibst Du, dass Du den kleinen Finger und die Hand (auf beiden Seiten) gebrochen hast, später fragst Du aber, ob Ellenbogenprotektoren vor einem Ellenbogenbruch schützen würden... was hat Du dir jetzt nun gebrochen? 

Protektoren schützen natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissenen Grad, irgendwann gehts auch nimmer. Aber: Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass gute Handschuhe evntl. deine Hände ein wenig besser geschützt hätten. Kauf dir anständige Handschuhe, denn offensichtlich bist Du mit deinen jetzigen sehr unzufrieden. Gute Handschuhe sollten selbst nach einem ganzen Bikeparktag nicht stören. 

Üben auf weicherem Untergrund mag zwar gut für die Gesundheit sein, aber der Bunnyhop wird dadurch sicherlich noch schwerer werden. 

Ich glaube, dein Problem ist, dass Du nicht genug Spannung auf dem Pedal aufbaust. Dadurch wird das Bike etwas schwerer kontrollierbar. Spannung auf dem Pedal ist wichtig für Drops, Bunny Hops, Sprünge, Kurven uvm. So etwas lernt man meist nur durch viel Fahren und Probieren. Eine (meiner Meinung nach) gute Übung ist, erstmal via Pedalspannung und Körperspannung nur das Hinterrad bei langsamer Fahrt hoch zu "bumpen". Dann checkst Du vielleicht besser, wie man Pedal- u. Körperspannung auf dem Bike aufbaust und machst von da aus weiter mit dem Bunnyhop.

Nochwas: Ich besitze selber den Casco mit dem Kinnschutz. Am Anfang war ich auch begeistert, eine "Universallösung" gefunden zu haben. Später merkte ich aber, dass dieser Kinnschutz doch erschreckend "locker" ist. Ein kompletter Fullface ist immer besser! Den Casco fahre ich als Halbschale trotzdem sehr gerne. 

Viel Glück!


----------



## xcq1 (2. Juni 2011)

fairplay911 schrieb:


> so sollte man aber auch nicht stürzen, d.h. wie schon erwähnt, ein Abrollen wie es beim Judo oder anderen Sportarten empfohlen wird.


Tjo, wie ich genau nicht abgerollt habe ist mir wie gesagt unbekannt und anscheinend auch nicht in meinem Hirn gespeichert worden. Von daher werd ich mir das wohl irgendwie mal anschauen.



> und wenn´s mal länger dauert....das Snickers nicht vergessen


Aber nur für den Hungerast. 



Xexano schrieb:


> Was ich bei Dir nicht ganz verstanden habe: Zuerst beschreibst Du, dass  Du den kleinen Finger und die Hand (auf beiden Seiten) gebrochen hast,  später fragst Du aber, ob Ellenbogenprotektoren vor einem  Ellenbogenbruch schützen würden... was hat Du dir jetzt nun gebrochen?


Nope, das hast du falsch verstanden.
Links hab ich einen Abriss des Griffelfortsatzes der Elle, der knöcherne Knubbel auf Höhe des Handgelenks auf der Seite des kleinen Fingers.
Rechts hab ich einen kompletten Unterarmbruch, sprich Speiche und Elle durch. 



> Protektoren schützen natürlich nur bis zu einem gewissenen Grad,  irgendwann gehts auch nimmer. Aber: Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass  gute Handschuhe evntl. deine Hände ein wenig besser geschützt hätten.  Kauf dir anständige Handschuhe, denn offensichtlich bist Du mit deinen  jetzigen sehr unzufrieden. Gute Handschuhe sollten selbst nach einem  ganzen Bikeparktag nicht stören.


Die Hände haben überraschend wenig abgekriegt, aber natürlich habich  mich im Nachhinein darüber geärgert, dass ich die Handschuhe grade davor  ausziehen musste. Die alten sind im Übrigen schon mit Helm entsorgt. 



> Üben auf weicherem Untergrund mag zwar gut für die Gesundheit sein, aber  der Bunnyhop wird dadurch sicherlich noch schwerer werden.


Es muss ja nicht gleich die sumpfige Wiese sein.



> Ich glaube, dein Problem ist, dass Du nicht genug Spannung auf dem Pedal  aufbaust. Dadurch wird das Bike etwas schwerer kontrollierbar. Spannung  auf dem Pedal ist wichtig für Drops, Bunny Hops, Sprünge, Kurven uvm.  So etwas lernt man meist nur durch viel Fahren und Probieren. Eine  (meiner Meinung nach) gute Übung ist, erstmal via Pedalspannung und  Körperspannung nur das Hinterrad bei langsamer Fahrt hoch zu "bumpen".  Dann checkst Du vielleicht besser, wie man Pedal- u. Körperspannung auf  dem Bike aufbaust und machst von da aus weiter mit dem Bunnyhop.


Okay, also doch ne gute Idee. Das "bumpen" hat dann aber nichts mit dem Bunnyhop an sich zu tun? Oder doch die gleiche Bewegung wie beim bhop?



> Nochwas: Ich besitze selber den Casco mit dem Kinnschutz. Am Anfang war  ich auch begeistert, eine "Universallösung" gefunden zu haben. Später  merkte ich aber, dass dieser Kinnschutz doch erschreckend "locker" ist.  Ein kompletter Fullface ist immer besser! Den Casco fahre ich als  Halbschale trotzdem sehr gerne.


Da ich momentan (oder so... ) eher auf leichten Trails und Wald- und Wiesenautobahnen unterwegs bin, kommt mir ein echter Fullface dafür bisschen Overkill vor. Klar, ein Hybrid ist immer nur ein Kompromiss und nicht für die Extremen beider Felder ausgerüstet.


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem "bumpen" (also das Hinterrad durch Pedal"verkeilen" in die Luft kriegen) hat mMn vom Gefühl her schon erstaunlich viel mit einem Bunnyhop gemeinsam. Klar, dein Vorderrad ist bei so einer Übung erstmal auf dem Boden. Aber es geht ja zuerst mal darum zu lernen, wie man mit dem Bike ohne Clickies "verkeilen" kann.

Später kannst Du ja mal probieren, das Vorderrad in die Höhe zu ziehen und dann, während das Vorderrad in der Luft ist, die "Bump"-Technik anwenden.... und dann - ups - sind ja beide Räder in der Luft...

So habe ich zumindest den Bunnyhop erlernt. Nicht frustrieren, wenn es am Anfang nicht klappt! 

Grüße


----------



## FoXMorayn (3. Juni 2011)

der bunnyhop ist immer noch das verletzungsrisiko nr1 bei mir. 

das a&o beim bunnhop ist das aktive abspringen und mit hocheben des hinterbaus über die pedale. du möchtest hochspringen, dann tu das auch und reiß das fahrrad mit.
vom bloßem lenker hoch ziehen wird das rad nicht abheben.
das fahrrad wird dich nicht in die luft heben. das macht es sogar bei sprungchancen nur sehr gering. der großteil kommt von dir und deinem absprung vom boden. 

aus aktuellem anlass:
in den heutigen zeiten, wo idotenpassanten stöcke und steine in den weg legen, weil sie dem stress nicht gewachsen sind, wenn ihr unangeleinter hund austickt, sehe ich den bunnyhop schon als pflichtübung. also einfach drüber springen und freundlich grüßen


----------



## stonecode (3. Juni 2011)

Das klingt ja mal übel.  Gute Besserung erst einmal!

Ich erkläre den BH immer etwas anders. Aber die Technik ist auch durchaus verbreitet. 

Am Anfang reicht es ruhig sehr langsam anzufahren und hoch zu springen. Also erst einmal du selbst. Sobald die Beine kurz vor Gerade sind ziehst du den Lenker auch ein wenig hoch. Hinterbremse reinhauen und auf dem Hinterrad landen. Das kann man erst einmal üben bis man das nötige Gefühl hat. Meistens reichen aber 10-20 Minuten. Danach einfach das gleiche Prozedere und oben halt den Lenker noch von dir weg nach vorne drücken.

Was die Hüfte, die Beine etc. im einzelnen Falle machen war mir bisher immer egal. Zu viel sollte man auch nicht drüber nachdenken. Aber ein Fully springt sich schon wehement schwerer, dass kann ich zumindest subjektiv bestätigen. Die DH-Kiste von meinem Bekannten habe ich kaum vom Boden bekommen.


----------



## xcq1 (4. Juni 2011)

OK, schonmal Danke für die tollen Tipps die ich bislang noch nich so gefunden hab. Ausprobieren kann ich sie ja leider noch nich.



stonecode schrieb:


> Aber ein Fully springt sich schon wehement schwerer, dass kann ich zumindest subjektiv bestätigen. Die DH-Kiste von meinem Bekannten habe ich kaum vom Boden bekommen.


Im Sinne von das HR hochkriegen? Da könnt ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es was mit Gewicht zu tun hat. Bei mir isses ja auch kein DH, sondern nur AM. Aber eigentlich gibt es doch physikalisch kein Grund, warum das Abspringen mit Fully schwerer sein müsste, oder?


----------



## Xexano (4. Juni 2011)

Es kommt auf das Setting des Fullies an. Wenn man einen 200 mm DH-Bike zum Bunnyhop bekommen möchte muss man sich schon anstrengen. Der Dämpfer schluckt gern die Energie, die man via Pedal dem Hinterrad zuführt. Da muss man vor dem Bunnyhop den Dämpfer komprimieren (sprich: Du drückst dich ins Bike) und nutzt den Rebound, um auch das hintere Rad hochzukriegen. Zum Üben hilft da auch u.U. den Rebound ein wenig schneller einzustellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _BuzzT_ (4. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung vorab! So schnell kanns gehen und doch so langsam.... sagt mal: Wenn Ihr springt, habt Ihr die Finger an der Bremse? (Anfängerfrage)


----------



## Area51 (4. Juni 2011)

nö, außer ich weiß das ich nach dem Sprung direkt bremsen muss, was ja selten vorkommt...
MFG Julian


----------



## Dorna (4. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung!!

Ich hätte den Thread nicht lesen sollen, hatte die Story gestern und heute beim Üben ständig im Kopf


----------



## xcq1 (5. Juni 2011)

Nochmal Danke für die Besserungswünsche!



Xexano schrieb:


> Es kommt auf das Setting des Fullies an. Wenn man einen 200 mm DH-Bike zum Bunnyhop bekommen möchte muss man sich schon anstrengen. Der Dämpfer schluckt gern die Energie, die man via Pedal dem Hinterrad zuführt. Da muss man vor dem Bunnyhop den Dämpfer komprimieren (sprich: Du drückst dich ins Bike) und nutzt den Rebound, um auch das hintere Rad hochzukriegen. Zum Üben hilft da auch u.U. den Rebound ein wenig schneller einzustellen.


Aber eigentlich hängt das Pedal doch direkt am Hinterbau. Da könnte mir jetzt nur vorstellen, dass der Dämpfer das Hinterrad dann wieder ausfedert. Ansonsten jaja, Rebound, den wollte ich eh mal noch genau einstellen. 



Dorna schrieb:


> Ich hätte den Thread nicht lesen sollen, hatte die Story gestern und heute beim Üben ständig im Kopf


Ich denke die Moral von der Geschicht ist, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Aufhören zu finden. Wenn du merkst es geht nich mehr oder deine Schutzkleidung ausziehen musst, dann... hör für heute auf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MfG


----------



## downhiller98 (5. Juni 2011)

Gute Besserung Nochmal


----------



## Scuta (6. Juni 2011)

ich hab heute dass erste mal Bunnyhop probiert. nach 20 minuten übung funktioniert der Falsche Bunnyhop schon recht gut. Nur der hohe Bunnyhop geht noch nicht hab probleme mit meinem gleichgewicht einen Manual zu machen ich glaub da brauch ich länger.... hinten hochziehen ging gleich!

... so voller freude noch ein paar hops gemacht und beim letzten denk ich mir probierst einen gscheiten, da hab ich mir beim Absprung das Pedal so aufs Wadenbein gezogen dass man glaubt ich bin von  einem Tiger Angegriffen worden xD. Des Brennt ganz schön ... so jetzt fahr ich los Schützer kaufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_moriaan (6. Juni 2011)

In Punkto "Fallübungen"  ich denke Judo oder ähnliche Kampfsportarten, die auf Gewichtsverlagerung beruhen  sollten da sehr hilfreich sein. Ich selbst hab früh mit Skaten und Handball angefangen und kann daher sehr profitieren was "richtiges Stürzen" angeht.

Kannst ja auch einfach mal auf ner Wiese üben ( am besten wenn nicht viel Leute da sind, könnte sonst bisl doof rüberkommen ^^)  und dich da einfach mal hinfallen lassen  und abrollen  ... 

 Andere Sportarten ausüben --> generell Fitness erhöhen und andere Körperbewegungen aneignen , Muskel aufbauen ( diese Stützen deinen Körper und mindern das Risko von Verletzungen ) dazu noch immer schön Dehnen ( um Zerrungen vorzubeugen), dann sollte eigentlich alles klappen 
:>   

Bunny Hopp  über Bordsteinkante, zu lang im Manual gewesen Hinterrad angeditscht und ich  mitm linken Bein abgerutscht unters Unterrohr, Knie verdreht, mich selbst dabei noch übern Lenker geworfen --> Innenbandriss ( ca 6 Wochen her)  

Murphys Law: mein neu bestelltes  Bike kam 3 Tage danach an (mit Transportschaden ...) wenns mal wieder schief geht  dann alles und richtig ^^ 

in diesem Sinne  Gute Besserung !!!


----------



## Bender1 (11. September 2011)

@xcq1

es tut mir wirklich leid zu lesen das du dir so weh getan hast, aber es fällt mir irgendwie schwer zu glauben das man sich solche verletzungen durch nen bunnyhop zuziehn kann und deswegen musst ich dann doch grad ein wenig schmunzeln beim lesen  
aber nix für ungut.. ich wünsch dir gute besserung  

wie man n bunnyhop macht, jeder machts ein bissi anders.. 
ich zieh mein vorderrad hoch und wenn des oben is (nur sek bruchteile) dann zieh ich mit den füssen (nach vorne geneigt, damit sie in den pedalen verkeilt sin) des hinterra nach... so gehts ausm stand zwischen 30- 40cm nach oben .. 
aber nich aufgeben .. es heisst: ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN... nach ner zeit gehts im schlaf 

gruss tom


----------



## xcq1 (13. September 2011)

Hehe,

hat da einfach jemand den Thread wiederbelebt. 

Bei der Gelegenheit nochmal Danke für Besserungswünsche.



> aber es fällt mir irgendwie schwer zu glauben das man sich solche  verletzungen durch nen bunnyhop zuziehn kann und deswegen musst ich dann  doch grad ein wenig schmunzeln beim lesen


Ja, wenn man mit viel Schwung und Drehung mit dem gesamten Körper auf die Arme auf Asphalt fliegt, dann scheint da doch mehr möglich zu sein als man denkt... im Nachhinein wenn man es bilanziert eine ziemlich unnötig teure und langwierige Sache. Ich versuchs locker zu nehmen, ändern kann mans eh nicht mehr und es waren bestimmt auch einige interessante Erfahrungen dabei. 

Immerhin, inzwischen geht das meiste wieder ohne drüber nachzudenken. Bei schweren Sachen, wo die Kraft nicht parallel zum Knochen ist, ziehts rechts an der Elle allerdings noch. (Nach Röntgenbildern gut verheilt und "bis zur Schmerzgrenze belastbar") Auch der kaputte Nerv scheint sich ganz langsam zu regenerieren. Raus dürfen die Platten frühestens nach 10 Monaten, dafür dann angeblich ambulant (yay ).

Zum Thema Bunny-Hop... ich bin seitdem es mir wieder tauglich vorkommt ja wieder hin und wieder gefahren. Ich bin derzeit aber für niedrige Trail-Hindernisse einfach wieder zum "Sprungansatz" gewechselt, wie ich es vor dem Unfall schon probiert hatte. Soll heißen, das Vorderrad geht leicht hoch, der Rest ist Gewichtsverlagerung. Das reicht im Moment. x) Das aktive Trainieren hab ich wohl frühestens aufs nächste Jahr verschoben.



> 3. Gibts bessere Protektoren? Tipps für neue Brille, Helm, Handschuhe? Knochenaufbauproteinshakes?


Um meine eigenen Fragen zu beantworten, falls es mal jemandem nutzen sollte: Ich bin inzwischen im Besitz der O'Neal Sinner Elbow Guard, die mir wesentlich mehr zusagen, unter anderem wegen diesem anpassenden Schaumstoff. Ob die harte Schale der damaligen 661 nicht doch zur Sollbruchstelle geholfen hat, wer weiß. Die neue Brille ist eine Fischer Multisport mit polarisierten Gläsern und Schweiß-Stopp geworden (sogar 2x nachdem ich die erste irgendwo verloren hab ). Der Helm ein uvex supersonic, der mir eigentlich gut gefällt, allerdings bei längeren Fahrten manchmal am Hinterkopf drückt, irgendwie seltsamer Schaumstoffring an der Stelle. Handschuhe wurden BG Specialized Radiator, sehr zufrieden damit. Für Knochenaufbau hab ich mich an Rotbäckchen Knochenstark und gute, alte Milch gehalten. 

MfG


----------



## Bender1 (13. September 2011)

ach des wird schon wieder alles ganz gut heilen  
der mensch is n robustes teil ... 

und wenns mich mal schmeisst dann tut des natürlich höllisch weh (hab n talent dazu falsch zu fallen) aber wenn der schmerz erstmal nachlässt, dann schiesst des adrenalin in den körper und des gibt dann n gefühl als wär man unbesiegbar 
ich probiers dann einfach immer wieder bis es klappt.. denn WENNS dann klappt, hat man erstens was zu erzählen und zweitens is man dann umso stolzer auf sich selbst 

naja und was hab ich an protektoren ?? hmm.. schwarze oneal handschuhe (monster replica edition) weisse oneal knie/schienbeinschoner und n einfachen fullface helm (wird nächstes jahr wohl auch n oneal oder sixsixone).. sonst eigentlich nix und schuhe sinds immer adidas superstar II sneaker  auf pedalen n unschlagbarer grip


----------



## Marc B (17. September 2011)

Ich habe das Wetter mal genutzt und neue Fotos zum Thema Bunny Hop mit meiner schweren Kiste machen lassen  Das Hindernis ist klein gewählt und ich musste deswegen das Bike in der Flugühase nicht unter mir nach vorne/oben reissen, wie es bei Baumstämmen etc. nötig wäre.





_Zuerst beugt man die Arme u. bewegt den Oberkörper nach vorne._




_Lenker nach hinten oben ziehen, Arme strecken u. zurücklehnen: Das VR kommt hoch._




_Nun die Hüfte dynamisch zum Vorbau schieben. Füße in Pedale eingekeilt!_




_Auf die Landung vorbereiten und Körperspannung halten!_




_Arme u. Beine beugen u. Aufprall aus den Muskeln abfedern._


----------



## Bender1 (17. September 2011)

ich liebe fully´s 

schöne serienbilder..
dieser bunnyhop is meiner erfahrung nach aber eher für die langsamere gangart.. 
wenn du auf m trail bist und nur kurz ne wurzel, stein, kleinen stamm überspringen willst, is dann doch n paralleler bunnyhop einfacher und nich ganz so kraftraubend.. wenn ma schnell is fehlt einfach die zeit um diese art BH zu machen ....
was meinst du ?? 
(ich mein natürlich das man einfach VR und HR gleichzeitig nur leicht hochlupft um drüber zu kommen ..) so is mein persönliches empfinden .. 

aber nomma.. klasse serienbild


----------



## pille4 (17. September 2011)

50 CM Bhops mach ich auch mit links ... aber höher wills einfach nich ...
Ich habe einfach seit meinem Sturtz beim Manual üben , Angst davor das Lenkrad richtig hoch zu ziehen ... 
Ich hatte damals den Ellenbogen so aufgerissen , das er genäht werden musste ... Und die Arterie angerissen war ... 
Glück das er nicht gebrochen war ...
Naja ... Also ich hab erstmal Vorderrad hochziehen geübt ... waren an die 50 cm 
dann Hinterrad , das waren dann i-wann auch 50 cm , 
udn Amn nächsten Tag erst vorderrad und hinterher das Hinterrad , und siehe da ich konnte den Bhop ... üben is halt Pflicht ;D
PS: Handschuhe : O Neal Monster Energie (Ricky Dietrich)
O Neal Monster Engery Helm (Fullface)
O NEal Monster Energy Oberteil (Langarm , mit schaumstoff an den Ellenbogen)

Das is so meine Bike Kleidung ;D


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2011)

Bender1 schrieb:


> ich liebe fully´s
> 
> schöne serienbilder..
> dieser bunnyhop is meiner erfahrung nach aber eher für die langsamere gangart..
> ...



Hej Bender! Danke für dein Feedback - und: I love fullys too  Bei Tempo ist der Bunny Hop auch ideal, man springt dann halt früher ab und wendet dabei das vorausschauende Fahren an. Das ist sehr praktisch, weil man so super über Bodenrillen springen kann oder auch den Pre-Jump machen kann, den Maxi vom IBC-Team hier sehr gut erklärt - so bleibt man schnell und kommt schnell wieder auf den Boden:

*http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04/28/besser-werden-leicht-gemacht-der-pre-jump/*






Viele Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Den Standard-Hop (beide Räder gleichzeitig hochreissen) macht man eigentlich gar nicht mehr, wenn man den Bunny Hop beherrscht. Dessen Vorteile überwiege einfach.


----------



## Bender1 (18. September 2011)

ich mach den standard bh schon noch.. je nach anforderung variiere ich da einfach .. ich denk aber (du sagst: den macht man heut nicht mehr) das das wieder so ne style sache is und sich keiner genötigt fühlen sollte was anderes zu machen als einem gefällt, nur weils andere "uncool" finden *g*


----------



## Marc B (18. September 2011)

Ist eher eine Gewohnheitssache als eine Style-Sache  Hauptsache man kommt gut klar, so wie man's macht.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bender1 (18. September 2011)

deswegen varrier ich beide bunyhops.. mal den mal den .. zum bleistift bei hocher geschwindigtkeit nen festgefahren weg runter und da kommt ne kleine wurzel. da den parallelen.
und etwar langsamer, an ner gehwegkante mach ich den anderen..

zum pre jump... ich bin mir garnich bewusst ob ich den mach oder nich ..  muss ich mal drauf achten ..


----------



## _BuzzT_ (19. September 2011)

Ich habe immernoch Schwierigkeiten das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Den Standard-Hop bekomme ich ohne weiteres hin, aber der Bunny-Hop will einfach nicht. Das wird mir jetzt auch beim Beginn von kleinen Sprüngen zum Verhängnis. Das Hinterrad hoch und das verkeilen im Bike ist garkein Thema, aber das dämliche Vorderrad.... jetzt mit dem schweren Freerider ist es noch umständlicher. Ich glaube ich mache hier grundlegend etwas falsch. Bekomme auch keinen Wheelie hin... nicht mal ansatzweise. Kriege dieses verdammte Rad nicht hoch... höchstens mal kurz angelupft. Hat jemand Tipps? Ist es vielleicht die innere Blockade???  Gibts Übungen vorab?


----------



## Bender1 (19. September 2011)

_BuzzT_ schrieb:


> Ich habe immernoch Schwierigkeiten das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Den Standard-Hop bekomme ich ohne weiteres hin, aber der Bunny-Hop will einfach nicht. Das wird mir jetzt auch beim Beginn von kleinen Sprüngen zum Verhängnis. Das Hinterrad hoch und das verkeilen im Bike ist garkein Thema, aber das dämliche Vorderrad.... jetzt mit dem schweren Freerider ist es noch umständlicher. Ich glaube ich mache hier grundlegend etwas falsch. Bekomme auch keinen Wheelie hin... nicht mal ansatzweise. Kriege dieses verdammte Rad nicht hoch... höchstens mal kurz angelupft. Hat jemand Tipps? Ist es vielleicht die innere Blockade???  Gibts Übungen vorab?



grüss dich .. 
also die techniken die hier erklärt sin, sind schon sehr brauchbar.. orientier dich einfach dran und üb üb üb..
mit nem neuem bike isses gleich 10x schwieriger weil du dich schlicht, noch dran gewöhnen musst.. hast du aber erstmal gefühl für dein bike und hast nimma des gefühl das du n bike unter dir hast, gehn diese tricks mit jedem mal einfacher...

um nochmal zum vorderrad hochziehn was zu sagen..
man sagt immer (wie auch hier in den erklärungen) das du dich nach hinten lehen musst und das rad hochziehen sollst.. es is allerdings noch ein bissi anders.. du musst n mittel zwischen, nach hinten lehnen, körperspannung, das vorderrad entlasten (um es hoch zu bekommen) und mit den pedalen spielen, kriegen .. und am anfang (vor allem mit nem neuen bike) denkt man das das rad am boden klebt.. da bringts einfach die zeit und übung, übung, übung..

aber n kleiner tip zur erleichterung des tricks... wenn du n freerider (fully) hast wie du sagst, kannst du dir die federung zu nutze machen indem du vor dem trick dein gewicht in die federung legst (wie bei nem trampolin) und dich beim ausfedern nach oben tragen lässt.. reinwippen und beim ausfedern des bike mit nach oben ziehn ..  nach n paar mal kommt des bike von allein mit.. und dann höher und noch höher, bis der BH richtig gut aussieht und höhe hat 

hoff des hat dir geholfen .. 

ps: n wheelie is mit nem fully sowieso schwerer als mit nem hardtail weil du mit deinem gleichgewicht auch noch die federung des hinterrads ausgleiche musst....


----------

